# Any members at here knows this bird name???



## jkim13 (Mar 20, 2022)

I am trying to know name of this bird.
She is singing a song so sadly but love to hear specially in early spring time.
Will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Jkk
View attachment 이름모르는새1.mp4


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 20, 2022)

Dove, not sure which version. They be here too.


----------



## Brushwacker (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks like a mourning dove and kinda sounds like 1 but not certain it is


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 21, 2022)

They taste good but not much meat.


----------



## jkim13 (Mar 21, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> Dove, not sure which version. They be here too.





Mad Professor said:


> They taste good but not much meat.


They come around my house every early morning and afternoon.
Singing sound is so sad buy love to hear

The dove is a symbol of peace in the world so killing doves makes me feel bad.

But there are a lot of quails in my property that taste so good.

Thanks 

Jkk


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> The dove is a symbol of peace in the world so killing doves makes me feel bad.


They are like cockroaches, kill one and two come back; that being said we still need to be wise with our resources, if everyone killed them they may go the way of the dodo bird (same family as the dove/pigeon actually). As well, if your conscious will not allow you to kill them, that's just fine and I'd never insist you did .
Do you know why it was/is a symbol of peace.
Jesus is my symbol of peace, and my sacrifice so ringing the neck of a dove is no longer needed .


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 21, 2022)

Mourning Dove. Funny, the calls I've heard in the FL Keys sounds backwards to the ones I hear in WV.


----------



## farfromiowa (Mar 21, 2022)

Maybe it don't have a name. You can call it whatever you like.  
It is a Mourning Dove


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2022)

buzz sawyer said:


> Mourning Dove. Funny, the calls I've heard in the FL Keys sounds backwards to the ones I hear in WV.


Lotta "funny" and backward things in the FL Keys .


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 22, 2022)

farfromiowa said:


> Maybe it don't have a name. You can call it whatever you like.
> It is a Mourning Dove



that's the call I hear in WV. I'll try to get a recording of one in the Keys.


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 22, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> I am trying to know name of this bird.
> She is singing a song so sadly but love to hear specially in early spring time.
> Will be much appreciated.
> Thanks
> ...


That is a mourning dove. Not the biblical dove. That is his mating call. It's nesting time and he is looking for a female.  OT


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 22, 2022)

chipper1 said:


> Lotta "funny" and backward things in the FL Keys .


You got that right. lmao  OT


----------



## Cricket (Mar 23, 2022)

Kind of an odd sounding one - but they do seem to have some individuality in their voices.

I've raised a few - they're crop feeders (i.e., the babies shove their heads into the parent's mouths and feed from the crop, rather than the parents stuffing the food into the open mouth of the baby). Messiest birds I've ever raised.


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Kind of an odd sounding one - but they do seem to have some individuality in their voices.
> 
> I've raised a few - they're crop feeders (i.e., the babies shove their heads into the parent's mouths and feed from the crop, rather than the parents stuffing the food into the open mouth of the baby). Messiest birds I've ever raised.


The young do put their heads into the male or females mouth to feed but it is not on crop seed. Both male and female have crop glands that produce milk that the squab feed on.  OT


----------



## Cricket (Mar 23, 2022)

Oletrapper said:


> The young do put their heads into the male or females mouth to feed but it is not on crop seed. Both male and female have crop glands that produce milk that the squab feed on.  OT


I was going to add the crop milk thing, but I tend to ramble on, and I was going for brevity. The messiness persists, regardless.


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2022)

Cricket said:


> I was going to add the crop milk thing, but I tend to ramble on, and I was going for brevity. The messiness persists, regardless.


LOL. Your forgiven. Brevity is not known on this forum. jmho  OT


----------



## Okie (Mar 24, 2022)

Another rare bird is the Oh-No bird.
They sound off with a scream when coming in for a landing.
You can search on-line

one link for a definition


----------



## Cricket (Mar 24, 2022)

Oletrapper said:


> LOL. Your forgiven. Brevity is not known on this forum. jmho  OT


It was a rare case of it for me... I'm not too worried that it will happen again.


----------



## jolj (Apr 19, 2022)

When I was a child on the farm, we went to a dove shoot & a lot of hunters did not want to clean the birds, so I end up with way over the limit of birds.
Dad told me to clean the whole bird, that just taking the breast was wasteful, so I learned to clean the whole bird.
The same with fish, rabbits, quail & deer.


----------



## mspropst (May 12, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> I am trying to know name of this bird.
> She is singing a song so sadly but love to hear specially in early spring time.
> Will be much appreciated.
> Thanks
> ...



Eurasian collared dove. If your profile is correct it's invasive in California.



Mad Professor said:


> Dove, not sure which version. They be here too.



Eurasian collared dove.



Brushwacker said:


> Looks like a mourning dove and kinda sounds like 1 but not certain it is



Close, but mourning dove's have a small little band on the neck. Eurasian collared dove's have a thicker one like this bird does.

*Mourning Dove*




*Eurasian Collared Dove


*


buzz sawyer said:


> Mourning Dove. Funny, the calls I've heard in the FL Keys sounds backwards to the ones I hear in WV.



See above.



farfromiowa said:


> Maybe it don't have a name. You can call it whatever you like.
> It is a Mourning Dove




See above.



Oletrapper said:


> That is a mourning dove. Not the biblical dove. That is his mating call. It's nesting time and he is looking for a female.  OT



See above.


----------



## jolj (May 12, 2022)

This is what I found:
Ring-necked dove​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Jump to navigationJump to search
This article is about the species of dove found in eastern and southern Africa. For the bird often called ringneck dove in captivity, see Barbary dove. For other uses, see Ring dove (disambiguation).

Binomial nameScientific classification

Conservation statusRing-necked dove

_S. c. damarensis_
Etosha National Park, Namibia





Least Concern (IUCN 3.1)[1]Kingdom:AnimaliaPhylum:ChordataClass:AvesOrder:ColumbiformesFamily:ColumbidaeGenus:_Streptopelia_Species:_*S. capicola*_*Streptopelia capicola*
(Sundevall, 1857)
The *ring-necked dove* (_Streptopelia capicola_), also known as the *Cape turtle dove* or *half-collared dove*, is a widespread and often abundant dove species in East and southern Africa. It is a mostly sedentary bird,[2][3] found in a variety of open habitats. Within range, its penetrating and rhythmic, three-syllabled crooning is a familiar sound at any time of the year.[3] Its name is derived from the semi-collar of black feathers on the lower nape,[4] a feature shared with a number of _Streptopelia_ species. Like all doves, they depend on surface water. They congregate in large flocks at waterholes in dry regions[2] to drink and bat


----------



## 3000 FPS (May 12, 2022)

Mourning doves are all over California. Pretty common there.


----------



## jolj (May 12, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Mourning doves are all over California. Pretty common there.


Distribution and habitat
The mourning dove has a large range of nearly 11,000,000 km2 (4,200,000 sq mi). The species is resident throughout the *Greater Antilles, most of Mexico, the Continental United States, southern Canada, and the Atlantic archipelago of Bermuda*.


----------



## pdqdl (May 12, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> They come around my house every early morning and afternoon.
> Singing sound is so sad buy love to hear
> 
> The dove is a symbol of peace in the world so killing doves makes me feel bad.
> ...



Never had quail. The little bit of hunting I did when I was younger never turned into quail for dinner. They were too fast, and (little did I know, then) my shotgun didn't put the shot where you aimed it. 

After several years of really crappy results, I had decided I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with a shotgun. Then my brother literally shot at the barn just to discover where the pellets were going. By then, after a couple of years of missing everything, I had given up on shotguns. _Haven't touched one since I was 17._ 

I did occasionally get a dove, but that must have been the few occasions when I shot so poorly that I hit the bird anyway. Nobody ever suggested to me that you had to sight-in a shotgun.


----------



## jolj (May 12, 2022)

buzz sawyer said:


> In my younger "daze" I used to wake up every morning listening to some guy down the hill trying to start his tractor. It ran a short time, then stopped.
> A friend finally told me it was a Grouse.


Is that like a Eastern Whippoorwill ? Sometime called an Nightingale.


----------



## MikeRock (May 12, 2022)

Several years back I was riding along in central Illinois, heading to Milan. Friend was telling me his aunt sent three of the boys out to hunt for a mess of doves, she was going to make a meat pie. Jim said she couldn't tell the difference between dove breasts and Red Winged Blackbird breasts....... tasted the same too.


----------



## jolj (May 12, 2022)

Sing a song of sixpence,
A pocket full of rye,
Four and twenty blackbirds
Baked in a pie.
When the pie was opened
The birds began to sing—
Wasn't that a dainty dish
To set before the king?
The king was in the counting-house
Counting out his money,
The queen was in the parlor
Eating bread and honey,
The maid was in the garden
Hanging out the clothes.
Along came a blackbird
And snipped off her nose.
Sing a song of sixpence,
A pocket full of rye,
Four and twenty blackbirds
Baked in a pie.
When the pie was opened
The birds began to sing—
Wasn't that a dainty dish
To set before the king?
Source: Musixmatch
Songwriters: Chris Harriott


----------

